
The Reason Renewables Can't Power Modern Civilization: They Were Never Meant To - cpr
https://www.forbes.com/sites/mitsubishiheavyindustries/2019/05/22/the-future-of-sustainability-for-the-industries-that-power-online-shopping-explained/
======
oblib
You linked the wrong article. The one your title describes is here:

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2019/05/06...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2019/05/06/the-
reason-renewables-cant-power-modern-civilization-is-because-they-were-never-
meant-to)

------
100100010001
Umm... if you actually run the numbers than solar is cheap compared to gas and
coal. Solar would take up half the area fossil fuel companies take up, and
since it is solar it can be put in places no one lives like Death Valley. So
the argument to not use renewable energy is actually... we’re too lazy.

